# Nikki needs a home



## CookieCat

My foster baby Nikki was going to be adopted and then the home fell through.

Actually I am pretty good with that as I truly beleive thinsg were meant to be. 

Nikki is the most incredible baby in the world aside form her extreme dislike of grooming. She turns into spawn of satan when you brush her. So she must be brought to a groomer. No Exceptions. She is a loveable fluffball with absolute hilarious antics and I am crushed that I will have to say goodbye at some point. I would keep her but I have 5 dogs and 3 cats. Nikki thinks cats have a place. In the basement away from her. She hunts and stalks them whenever they try and make an appearence. Its not really fair to them as they lived here for 12 years beofore she came. 

I do a lot of rescue but mostly in Pug World and I took Nikki because I knew where she came from and it wasn't good. I figured if I just got her out of there I would worry about the rest later. LOL - I always think with my heart first and brain later. But I don't care. Sometimes its to important to just get the dog! 

She hugs, she dances, she prances, she sings, does the cutest tricks in the world and she has my heart wrapped around her furrypaw. 

Currently she is eating OMA's pride and I put her on that to see if it helped with the eye staining and it has. ) She loves dinnertime. She spins and dances.

Oh when she goes to jump on the furniture she scrambles and backs up and gets a running start. its funny. She is a toy freak and will play with anything. Even your hand. She loves to fetch. 

She does do her RrRrrrrRRrr RrrrrrRRRs but we just gently blow in her face and say kisses not rrrrrr's and she kisses us. She talks to us ALL the time. If I go up and stick my face in her fur and give her kisses while she is sleeping and whisper to her, then stand up she cries for me to do it again. I love her so much! 

I will be very protective of any prospective home for Nikki. If you live in the northeast have the time and love for her. Expect a home visit and vet references checked. Please email me 

Nikki is spayed, about 7 or 8. I had a full dental done when she came here. UTD on shots. 

[email protected]


----------



## littlepeanut

I hope everything works out for you and nikki!!


----------



## sheila2182

How old is she & where do you live.Im looking for a girl so the boys can have a sister!But I live in Iowa.How is she on her potting? Is she inside or outside pottier?
Are there any health problems? She sounds so sweet. Is she mean to cats or just chase them.& does she get along with other dogs?You didnt say but i assume she is Maltese.Is that correct?


----------



## CookieCat

> _Originally posted by sheila2182_@Jan 21 2005, 12:54 PM
> *How old is she & where do you live.Im looking for a girl so the boys can have a sister!But I live in Iowa.How is she on her potting? Is she  inside or outside pottier?
> Are there any health problems? She sounds so sweet. Is she mean to cats or just chase them.& does she get along with other dogs?You didnt say but i assume she is Maltese.Is that correct?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=30679*


[/QUOTE]

Nikki just chases cats. Actually its a sport for her she LOVES chasing cats. 

She likes other dogs. She gets feisty and likes to play chase. She and my male havanese will chase each other around the house. 

She goes outside just fine. She has never had an accident in my home and I would say she has been here almost 3 1/2 months and not once has she gone potty indoors. 

She can never be crated. Thats where her abuse stems from. She was crated for very extended periods of time and pulled out of the crate by the scruff of her neck. 

There is no reason to crate her. SHe isn't destructive. She doesn't go potty inside. SHe is a good good girl. 

She's just "snarky" LOL and very very loving. I was just sweeping the floor and when I picked up the dust she came over for some kisses. 

She loves to "Help" me do laundry. She especially loves sleeping on warm clothes out of the laundry. 

She likes kids. As a matter of fact she has never rrr'rrrr'rrrrd at my 6 year old who can carry her around the house. She prefers to sleep with him. 

All she needs is someone to love her to pieces for who she is. Understand she has been through a lot and enjoy all she has to give. 

She bloomed like a flower after the first month. It took her about that long to understand play, love and appreciate those wonderful tummy scratches. 

When she first came here and my husband would approach her she'd flip on her back and pee. (Not to be misconstrued as going potty in the house-she was scared) Now she doesn't anymore and she just loves him. He carries her around the house and she hugs his neck. 

) 

Robyn


----------



## sheila2182

Ahhhh,she sounds WONDERFUL! How old is she and is Iowa a far distance from you?


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom

Oh my gosh! She sounds like a dream! I wish I could come and get her RIGHT NOW!







But you are a LONG way from me.


----------



## CookieCat

Iowa is pretty far. 

Cleveland Ohio is about 11 hours from me. (I've been that way many a time) 

I won't ship her obviously! But I know plane tickets are really low right now. 

Also transportation can sometimes be arranged through rescue networks where different members take different legs of a trip. 

She's pretty special and I wouldn't rule out any home that I felt was perfect for her absed on location.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom

I would love to get another dog, but can't afford one right now. Lexi would love having a sister to play with.

Dang you are about 21 hours away from me!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom

How much does she weigh?

Can you refresh my memory, what is Nikki's background story?


----------



## CookieCat

I think she weighs about 4 1/2 pounds. 

Little doggy we call her! LOL

Nikki's background
She was sold to a woman who had her a year. 
SHe was then sold to another woman who had her a couple of years and then passed away. When she died her daughter took her since none of the other kids wanted her. 

She was crated most days and nights. Whomever took her out of the crate took Nikki out by the scruff of her neck. When Nikki first came here it took us a solid months for her to allow us to touch her neck. She is fine now. She is safe and loved. She needed to learn to trust. I know this story because my mom went and got her. She kept inquiring about the little white dog in the crate when she would go to this womans house. They had no time for her, they did not want her, they only kept her out of respect for the mother. But as the woman put it. They weren't "Maltese people" they liked big dogs. They didn't like Nikki. She spent about 5 years in this situation. Nikki was alos boarded a lot. WHo knows what she experienced. But her resilancy shines. 

Fostering Nikki has been hard on the heart! I remembered what she was like when she first came. We could barely touch her. Now she is a feisty happy go lucky little playing doll. Every one of my fosters takes a piece of me when they leave. I think Nikki is gonna take a chunk. 

Its imperative for Nikki that whomever adopts her understands her and treats her with kindness and gentleness. and enjoy her unique spunky little soul. 




> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@Jan 21 2005, 04:00 PM
> *How much does she weigh?
> 
> Can you refresh my memory, what is Nikki's background story?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=30728*


[/QUOTE]


----------



## k/c mom

Robyn, I had a idea of how to help.... I sent you an email to the AOL account you gave.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko

Nikki sounds great. Is your son ok with you letting her go since he sleeps with her?


----------



## CookieCat

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Jan 21 2005, 08:29 PM
> *Nikki sounds great.  Is your son ok with you letting her go since he sleeps with her?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=30782*


[/QUOTE]

Honestly. No. But they never are ready to let go. I have had 14 or 15 foster babies this year. Sometimes its easier than others and sometimes its really really hard. You have to go into fostering knowing you are taking a dog from a situation and letting them go home. Forever. Any foster mom knows the bittersweet pain of each and every one. But I am blessed that my children are so supportive and they will grow up richer knowing how much they gave back. 

There is always a need for fostering. We decided to do this as a family. We have witnessed the joy they bring to their new families and sometimes we have to buck up, put on a happy face and cry later. Usually when the first update from the new home comes in we are ok, then it comes full circle what we got to be a part in.









But no, my whole family is attached to this one. She took us down! LOL very special little girl. 

The only issue is that my poor cats have taken to be basement dwelling animals and thats just not fair. LOL - two of them I found 1/2 dead in a field with maggots in them only a few days old and emaciated. They were rehabilitated and bottle fed around the clock. They are beautiful sleek and sweet girls. My male tabby cubby was mere moments from being euthanized at about 4 weeks of age. They have been with me for 11 - 12 years now. It tears me up that they are afraid to come upstairs, then I am so torn about Nikki! Ugh! 

Robyn


----------



## sheila2182

Robyn,I PM you.


----------



## lovemymaltese

I am interested in info on Nikki. We live in Asheville, NC. We rescued our little Maltese dog three years ago from a pretty bad situation. His name is Buttsy. He had very bad teeth, only weighed 4.2 lbs because he couldn't eat, and now is thriving at 10 lbs. He is a healthy happy baby. He just had his 9th birthday on Nov 1 and is the sunshine in our life!!

We would like to get a little play mate for Buttsy. (Buttsy's previous owner separated hi from his 'brother' - a Yorkie). Where in the northeast to you live? I understand from your posts that Nikki gets along well with other dogs. 

Any information you can provide would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,

Beth
[email protected]


----------



## k/c mom

> _Originally posted by lovemymaltese_@Jan 31 2005, 10:18 PM
> *I am interested in info on Nikki.  We live in Asheville, NC.  We rescued our little Maltese dog three years ago from a pretty bad situation.  His name is Buttsy.  He had very bad teeth, only weighed 4.2 lbs because he couldn't eat, and now is thriving at 10 lbs.  He is a healthy happy baby.  He just had his 9th birthday on Nov 1 and is the sunshine in our life!!
> 
> We would like to get a little play mate for Buttsy.  (Buttsy's previous owner separated hi from his 'brother' - a Yorkie).  Where in the northeast to you live?  I understand from your posts that Nikki gets along well with other dogs.
> 
> Any information you can provide would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Beth
> [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=32643*


[/QUOTE]

I haven't seen Robyn on SM in a while. I forwarded your post to her email address. BTW, she is in the New England area.


----------



## CookieCat

I was tied up the past week helping a friend who just had PUPPIES! That was an amazing experience! I am off again today to go help with weighing, momma and clipping teeny tiny nails! I emailed Beth. Nikki only weighs about 4lbs but is a perfect weight for her size she is petite and a great eater. She is one special special girl. She has surmounted some great odds and has become this extremely playful, (I am not kidding here) little love. She is the best! Still snarky sometimes but gently placing a finger to her nose and telling her no, then praising like a maniac afterwards takes the snarks away quite nicely. She has learned to trust she WON'T be hurt anymore and has bloomed like a rose. 

She is VERY playful. She likes to scamper and frolic and bounce like a little spring lamby. Love gives so much, and she has been my teacher as well as my friend. She gives me more than I could ever give back. 

Robyn 



> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+Feb 1 2005, 07:52 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lovemymaltese
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Jan 31 2005, 10:18 PM
> *I am interested in info on Nikki.  We live in Asheville, NC.  We rescued our little Maltese dog three years ago from a pretty bad situation.  His name is Buttsy.  He had very bad teeth, only weighed 4.2 lbs because he couldn't eat, and now is thriving at 10 lbs.  He is a healthy happy baby.  He just had his 9th birthday on Nov 1 and is the sunshine in our life!!
> 
> We would like to get a little play mate for Buttsy.  (Buttsy's previous owner separated hi from his 'brother' - a Yorkie).  Where in the northeast to you live?  I understand from your posts that Nikki gets along well with other dogs.
> 
> Any information you can provide would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Beth
> [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=32643*
Click to expand...

I haven't seen Robyn on SM in a while. I forwarded your post to her email address. BTW, she is in the New England area.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=32682
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## sheila2182

This is ME doing the HAPPY DANCE!! Robyn has filled my heart by allowing me to become Nikki's new MOM!!!! Im sooooooooo excited to be given a chance to continue giving this precious Lamby ,all the love Robyn and her family have showered her with.They have shown her all the good in how her life SHOULD have been but wasent.All their love has allowed Nikki to BLOOM as Robyn puts it into the sweet baby she has become because of them. They are a truley GREAT family







and I cannot express myself enough to them for choosing me of all people to intrust Nikki too!What an honor!!!
We are tryiny to work out transpotation as Robyn is in VT. Sooooooo if anyone here in my SM family can help with that or has any ideas ,that would be great. I look forward to sharing Nikki with all of you with her journey into her new home.
Sheila


----------



## dr.jaimie

how exciting for u! congrats!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom

Congradulations! When will you be getting her?


----------



## littlepeanut

Congrats!!! It sounds like Nikki's a lucky girl!!! You must be so excited, I can't wait for you to get her!!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom

Congrats to you and Nikki!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sheila2182

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@Feb 9 2005, 11:45 AM
> *Congradulations!  When will you be getting her?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=34403*


[/QUOTE]

AS soon as I can.Like I said we're working on the transpotaion!!!!! Could use some help with that.!!!!HINT,HINT to my SM family!!!!


----------



## Chelsey

Congradulations


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom

> _Originally posted by sheila2182+Feb 9 2005, 10:55 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Lexi's Mom
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Feb 9 2005, 11:45 AM
> *Congradulations!  When will you be getting her?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=34403*
Click to expand...

AS soon as I can.Like I said we're working on the transpotaion!!!!! Could use some help with that.!!!!HINT,HINT to my SM family!!!! 
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=34411
[/B][/QUOTE]

I would help but I'm in the wrong direction.


----------



## MalteseJane

I would help too but I am too far south.


----------



## k/c mom

> _Originally posted by sheila2182+Feb 9 2005, 11:55 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Lexi's Mom
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Feb 9 2005, 11:45 AM
> *Congradulations!  When will you be getting her?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=34403*
Click to expand...

AS soon as I can.Like I said we're working on the transpotaion!!!!! Could use some help with that.!!!!HINT,HINT to my SM family!!!! 
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=34411
[/B][/QUOTE]

Sheila, it would be helpful if you could tell us the route that would be taken... that way we'd know if we are in the area of travel and could help.... thanks!!!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom

> _Originally posted by MalteseJane_@Feb 9 2005, 06:26 PM
> *I would help too but I am too far south.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=34506*


[/QUOTE]


Me too...I don't think I am anywhere near the path...


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom

From Cleveland to Davenport (456 miles) they would take I-80. Not sure what they would take to from Vermont to Cleveland.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko

> _Originally posted by sheila2182_@Feb 9 2005, 10:34 AM
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is ME doing the HAPPY  DANCE!! Robyn has filled my heart by allowing me to become Nikki's new MOM!!!! Im sooooooooo excited to be given a chance to continue giving this precious Lamby ,all the love Robyn and her family have showered her with.They have shown her all the good in how her life SHOULD have been but wasent.All their love has allowed Nikki to BLOOM as Robyn puts it into  the sweet baby she has become because of them. They are a truley GREAT family
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I cannot express myself enough to them for choosing me of all people to intrust Nikki too!What an honor!!!
> We are tryiny to work out transpotation as Robyn is in VT. Sooooooo if anyone here in my SM family can help with that or has any ideas ,that would be great. I look forward to sharing Nikki with all of you with her journey into her new home.
> Sheila
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=34397*


[/QUOTE]
Oh my goodness! I am just too happy for you! You're finally getting the girl you've always wanted! This was sooooo meant to be.







CONGRADULATIONS! I wish I could help! Nikki sounds wonderful!


----------



## kittie

congrats on your adoption







wish I could help but i'm in Iowa and going no where lol hope to hear more when she gets to her new home


----------



## CookieCat

I have been SOOO out of the loop after a litter of a friends puppies I had to help with and my oither dear friend losing her pug (Who is FOUND) 

I talked to a bunch of People about Nikki and was just about to get Maltese Rescue involved when Sheilia came along. 

Along with her Impeccable references - her whole atitude, love for the breed and her deep respect for the precious babies issues, overwhelmed me. 

I know IOWA is a distance. But this is meant to be. In Every sense of the word. As heartwrenching as it will be to say goodbye to the little lovebug Aka Lamby I KNOW that Nikki will enjoy her many many years to come filled with love, tenderness and complete enjoyement of her persnikity personality! LOL She is an amazing little creature who has been a teacher and a friend. 

When something is just right I won't let distance intervene. Vermont to Cleveland is VIA the New York Thruway 90. Its a straight shot. I can get Nikkers to Albany or Whitehall NY I'll take the Vermont routhe since that is confusing and CRAZY! LOL But I know it in my sleep! 

After Albany is Syracuse, Buffalo Erie Pa and then Cleveland Ohio. Those are the Main Cities along the path. Sheila and I have also discussed her flying out here which I think would be AWESOME! If we do a puppy transport Whoever meets up with me will have to put up with me crying and carrying on like a baby when I say goodbye.

But Truly, I just want Lamby to go home. No more adjustments, no more changes. Just home Forever....









Love
Robyn 
Foster Mommy to Lamby, miss prissy pants, also Nikkers, Nikki, Nikki doodle. Lil Doggy, pretty girls. Heeheeeheeee


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom

I can get Nikkers to Albany or Whitehall NY I'll take the Vermont routhe since that is confusing and CRAZY! LOL But I know it in my sleep! 

After Albany is Syracuse, Buffalo Erie Pa and then Cleveland Ohio. Those are the Main Cities along the path. Sheila and I have also discussed her flying out here which I think would be AWESOME! If we do a puppy transport Whoever meets up with me will have to put up with me crying and carrying on like a baby when I say goodbye.

But Truly, I just want Lamby to go home. No more adjustments, no more changes. Just home Forever....









Love
Robyn 
Foster Mommy to Lamby, miss prissy pants, also Nikkers, Nikki, Nikki doodle. Lil Doggy, pretty girls. Heeheeeheeee
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=34749
[/QUOTE]

I live in Saratoga Springs NY, which is 30 minutes from Albany. I drive to Syracuse for university business on Wednesday (2/16). If you can get Nikki to me by then, I could get her to Syracuse as long as someone is lined up to get her on to the next leg. She could spend the night here in Saratoga with us if necessary, but I won't be able to keep her in Syracuse because I'll be at a conference in a hotel. 

Email me if you need to: [email protected]


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom

Also, if Sheila is looking to fly, independence air has inexpensive flights if you book early, and they allow in cabin pets.


----------



## sheila2182

A big Thank You to all trying to help.
Sylphides Mom,I dont think that airline comes to our airport.
Im checking into flights... Travelcity did have flights for around 190.00 round trip the other day now there up to 263.00 .But the next date ava. is in March








So Im still checking..
Robyn,you are too kind









I did buy a carrier today incase I did have to fly..but now I think its too big for the airlines...17 in.L 9 W,12 H


----------



## k/c mom

> _Originally posted by sheila2182_@Feb 12 2005, 06:25 PM
> *A big Thank You to all trying to help.
> Sylphides Mom,I dont think that airline comes to our airport.
> Im checking into flights... Travelcity did  have flights for around 190.00 round trip the other day now there up to 263.00 .But the next date ava. is in March
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So Im still checking..
> Robyn,you are too kind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did buy a carrier today incase I did have to fly..but now I think its too big for the airlines...17 in.L 9 W,12 H
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=35059*


[/QUOTE]

Sheila, does it not have a tag on it saying "airline approved"? I have a Sturdibag that is 18 L x 12 W x 12 T that is approved so yours falls within that size. To relieve your anxiety, call the airline just to make sure.... or maybe their web site has the info....


----------



## CookieCat

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Feb 12 2005, 07:35 PM
> *Sheila, does it not have a tag on it saying "airline approved"? I have a Sturdibag that is 18 L x 12 W x 12 T  that is approved so yours falls within that size. To relieve your anxiety, call the airline just to make sure.... or maybe their web site has the info....
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=35067*


[/QUOTE]

Should I measure Nikki? I mean she is serious Peanut. If she curls up in a ball I would guess she is as round as my dinner plate or smaller! She weighs 4ish pounds. 

I flew from Ft Lauderdale to Boston in November with a 18 pound pug in a soft carrier with no problems at all. Geezum, Nikki could probably be hidden in a coat pocket! HAHAHAHA!


----------



## littlepeanut

> _Originally posted by CookieCat+Feb 12 2005, 08:18 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Kallie/Catcher's Mom
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Feb 12 2005, 07:35 PM
> *
> Sheila, does it not have a tag on it saying "airline approved"? I have a Sturdibag that is 18 L x 12 W x 12 T  that is approved so yours falls within that size. To relieve your anxiety, call the airline just to make sure.... or maybe their web site has the info....
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=35067*
Click to expand...

Should I measure Nikki? I mean she is serious Peanut. If she curls up in a ball I would guess she is as round as my dinner plate or smaller! She weighs 4ish pounds. 

I flew from Ft Lauderdale to Boston in November with a 18 pound pug in a soft carrier with no problems at all. Geezum, Nikki could probably be hidden in a coat pocket! HAHAHAHA!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=35073
[/B][/QUOTE]

The last time I flew with Peanut, aside from the dimensions of the carrier, the airline mostly cared about whether or not Peanut could stand up and turn around in the carrier. Peanut always curls up into a ball so a smaller bag would be fine for him, it's just that the particular airline wanted to make sure he would be comfy. It's safer to call ahead and check the specific airline rules.







I hope the trip goes well


----------



## sheila2182

Sher...nope no tag.I was at Petsmart for Kirbies class and just happened to spot it.It was on sale for 17.00.The rest of the ones they had were HUGE Nikki could have had 10 friends in there with her!!!LOL

Hey Robyn...maybe I could just wear a coat with pockets!!!!HAhahh Couldnt you just see Lamby sticking her little head out of a pocket!!!! Tooo cute.

Once I decide if flying is what it must be,I WILL call ahead and see what they reguire..Thanks all


----------



## sheila2182

This is our Nikki/aka Lamby .Wanted to share a pic. of her Robyn sent me!!Isnt she SWEET!!














(Proud Momma to be)


----------



## k/c mom

Oh, what a cutie!!!!


----------



## CookieCat

Her "New DO" Totally fits her personality and since the trim she has been one happy lady. For whatever Reason Nikki aka lil lamby HATES long hair. She truly does. LOL She is so gentle with her little paws and taps us softly for attention. Adorable baby doll! 

LOL on the coat with big pockets!!! She is such a little girl I think a purse would work too! Heeheeeheee! 

I'll send more pics soon. I will get her playing. She plays like a Tomboy! 
And shakes her toys, pretty hard. She likes to play with hands too, and grab a hold of the sleeve of your shirt! 

Though Sheila I HAVE to warn you. My husband has a tendency to dote on lamby and she is coming to expect certain ahem.....priveledges. He carries her to her favorite sleeping spots, she WAITS for him to come home to eat because he will sit next to her while she is having her dinner. He carries her outside and is the first one to the door if she barks to come in. Well basically he carries her everywhere. She jumps up HIGH like a flea, and he does her bidding. When I mentioned that he was indulging her a bit to much he shook it off and said, oh her new Momma is going to give her so much attention it won't matter. Heeheehee
So sorry for any princesslike qualities that carry over from my house to yours! 

Robyn


----------



## msmagnolia

I had somehow missed this thread. So happy that things are working out. Can Nikki/Lamby be crated for the flight, or will she freak out? Just wondering.


----------



## denise&chico

how is the plans going to get nikki home ? were dying to know


----------



## sheila2182

Im flying out to get Nikki March 7th.







(My Happy Dance)I bought a soft carrier for the flight & Robyn is getting a mild seditive incase Nikki needs it on the plane.Id rather not give it too her BUT in a case such as this ..if it helps Lamby not to be so tramatized then Im all for whatever helps this baby feel better!I have posted pics of her if you missed them!!!!
I just want to take this chance to thank all of you for your help and for putting up with me through all this.Its getting CLOSE!!!!!!! Will for sure post new pics when I get her home!!!Thanks All...Sheila&The Boys


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko

We do not mind putting up with this at all! We are sooooo happy and jealous of you! hahhaa Not only you have big boobies but you're gonna have 3 maltese!


----------



## sheila2182

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Feb 24 2005, 12:23 PM
> *We do not mind putting up with this at all!  We are sooooo happy and jealous of you!  hahhaa  Not only you have big boobies but you're gonna have 3 maltese!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=37455*


[/QUOTE]














Only two and a half...Bailey is Maltese Bichon remenber !!!!!
Dog, not BOOBS HAHA


----------



## littlepeanut

> _Originally posted by sheila2182+Feb 24 2005, 01:20 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ButterCloudandNoriko
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Feb 24 2005, 12:23 PM
> *We do not mind putting up with this at all!  We are sooooo happy and jealous of you!  hahhaa  Not only you have big boobies but you're gonna have 3 maltese!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=37455*
Click to expand...
















Only two and a half...Bailey is Maltese Bichon remenber !!!!!
Dog, not BOOBS HAHA








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=37488
[/B][/QUOTE]
Too funny!! I can't wait for the pics...we're all excited for you and Lamby!!!!


----------



## CookieCat

It is getting close Sheila! I think I have emailed you about 100 stories of her too! We'll have to take pics when you get here. I am going to blubber like a baby when I see her go and your going to have to put up with it! HAHA 

Oh fostering is so hard and so rewarding and so bittersweet! But I love my fosters. 

I still haven't figured out how to post pics on here or I would have a lamby a day pic for you all to enjoy. Heeheee! 

So anyway I think this poem is fitting and hard for me to read! lol But this is why I do it. (I didn't write it) 
MaltiHugs & Enjoy! 

A poem to my foster dog 

I am the bridge Between what was and what can be. I am the pathway to a new life.

I am made of mush, Because my heart melted when I saw you, Matted and sore, limping, depressed, Lonely, unwanted, afraid to love.

For one little time you are mine. I will feed you with my own hand I will love you with my whole heart I will make you whole.

I am made of steel. Because when the time comes, When you are well, and sleek, When your eyes shine, And your tail wags with joy Then comes the hard part. I will let you go--not without a tear, But without a regret. For you are safe forever-- A new dog needs me now.

by Diane Morgan

This was written by Diane Morgan, who does basset rescue, in addition to writing several (good) dog books.


----------



## k/c mom

Well, I started tearing up after the first sentence.....! 

To post a picture within your post, it has to be hosted on one of the sites that does free hosting such as 
Image Cave Free Hosting or it can be one of your Gallery shots here on SM. The main thing is you need the URL of the image. (Hope it makes sense so far).

Then once you have the URL of the image, go to the box where you type in new posts and look in the area above the posting box and you will see where the formatting choices are there is a box with IMG written in it. Click on that box and and "paste" the URL of your photo when the window opens up. Your image will display when you click "Add Reply" or you can see it in "Preview Post", also. 

Tip: If you use Image Cave you can reduce the size of each photo by clicking "Modify Image" in the area where the image is shown. You should probably use a size no larger than 500 x 500 and actually something like 450 seems to be plenty large. 

Please don't hesitate to PM me or ask me here if you want to post photos and have any questions on what I've written.


----------



## CookieCat

OKay webby Guru lemme see if I get it! LOL 










I was telling Sheila that Lamby gets new nicknames everyday - right now its Butterfly since she "flits" around everywhere and Bullet LOL She hates the cold and will bark at the back door, I will tell my family "Are you ready for the white Bullet" and I will open the door and all I see for a few seconds is a white blur and she turns to a complete skid stop and a bark. Its HILARIOUS - then of course a treat since she's such a good girl! LOL









Robyn 
Lambys' Foster Momma for another 8 days!


----------



## k/c mom

> _Originally posted by CookieCat_@Feb 26 2005, 09:25 PM
> *OKay webby Guru lemme see if I get it! LOL
> 
> I was telling Sheila that Lamby gets new nicknames everyday - right now its Butterfly since she "flits" around everywhere and Bullet LOL She hates the cold and will bark at the back door, I will tell my family "Are you ready for the white Bullet" and I will open the door and all I see for a few seconds is a white blur and she turns to a complete skid stop and a bark. Its HILARIOUS - then of course a treat since she's such a good girl! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Robyn
> Lambys' Foster Momma for another 8 days!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=38025*


[/QUOTE]

Hey you did it!!! Way to go! And the picture is wonderful... adorable... too cute! Thank you for sharing her with us!


----------



## CookieCat

> Hey you did it!!!  Way to go!  And the picture is wonderful... adorable... too cute! Thank you for sharing her with us!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=38027


[/B][/QUOTE]

LOL Thanks! Methinks Shelia already showed off that picture bute here's lamby at the lamby lookout. Hubby is playing poker and she is pining away for his return checking headlights as they go down the road! Haha! 

Oh and here is my Chewy! He is a chocolate havanese that was surrendered because he had a leg injury that was not repaired. So he has 3 legs! But I adopted him! 



















Those Moppet Dogs Kill me! LOL 

Robyn


----------



## k/c mom

> _Originally posted by CookieCat_@Feb 26 2005, 09:45 PM
> *QUOTE*


*



Hey you did it!!!  Way to go!  And the picture is wonderful... adorable... too cute! Thank you for sharing her with us! 








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=38027

Click to expand...

*[/QUOTE]

LOL Thanks! Methinks Shelia already showed off that picture bute here's lamby at the lamby lookout. Hubby is playing poker and she is pining away for his return checking headlights as they go down the road! Haha! 

Oh and here is my Chewy! He is a chocolate havanese that was surrendered because he had a leg injury that was not repaired. So he has 3 legs! But I adopted him! 



















Those Moppet Dogs Kill me! LOL 

Robyn
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=38031
[/B][/QUOTE]

Oh, I can see the look of anticipation on her face.... so much expression. And Chewy is a cutie who sure "lucked out".


----------



## littlepeanut

Wow, that poem really is awesome!!! You are such a great person for doing what you do for these little ones!!!! They will always remember who saved them and brought them back to health!!!!









Great pictures too!!


----------



## sheila2182

Aww Robyn you know we will BOTH be crying when I leave with Lamby! We will most certainly be a mess.LOL Robyn has shared many a wonderfull story with me.I have been able to fall in love with Lamby via e-mail thanks to her!


----------



## k/c mom

> _Originally posted by sheila2182_@Feb 27 2005, 09:31 AM
> *Aww Robyn you know we will BOTH be crying when I leave with Lamby! We will most certainly be a mess.LOL Robyn has shared many a wonderfull  story with me.I have been able to fall in love with Lamby via e-mail thanks to her!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=38098*


[/QUOTE]
Sheila, wish I lived in New England so I could meet Lamby ... oh and of course you and Robyn, too!







Seeing her in those photos just makes me want to cuddle her... I just love that look on her face as she waits for her foster Dad to come home..... It says so much.


----------



## sheila2182

I see me and Robyn came in second choice Hahah thats as it should be! LOL Yes Robyns hubby has her spoiled rotton and her son Jason also.Im hopeing that shes not more drawn to men cause of their spoiling.Lamby like my Hubby better than me then.Hahah Oh well at least Id get part of her attention I hope!


----------



## BrookeB676

Just a suggestion, you mentioned that you will be getting a mild sedative incase she needs it, well out vet suggested chlortrimitron (sp?) you can get it at walgreens, its pretty much like benadryl but will not have any side affects like a sedative. Anyways you give them 1/2-1 tablet during the plane ride which calms their nerves and after the day they are back to normal. Good luck and congrats! How exciting!


----------



## sheila2182

> _Originally posted by BrookeB676_@Feb 27 2005, 12:03 PM
> *Just a suggestion, you mentioned that you will be getting a mild sedative incase she needs it, well out vet suggested chlortrimitron (sp?) you can get it at walgreens, its pretty much like benadryl but will not have any side affects like a sedative. Anyways you give them 1/2-1 tablet during the plane ride which calms their nerves and after the day they are back to normal. Good luck and congrats! How exciting!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=38142*


[/QUOTE]
Thanks for the info.


----------



## CookieCat

> _Originally posted by sheila2182_@Feb 27 2005, 09:42 AM
> *I see me and Robyn came in second choice Hahah thats as it should be! LOL Yes Robyns hubby has her spoiled rotton and her son Jason also.Im hopeing that shes not more drawn to men cause of their spoiling.Lamby like my Hubby better than me then.Hahah Oh well at least Id get part of her attention I hope!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=38103*


[/QUOTE]

LOL My Hubby_ IS_ Jason, the boys are Adam (9) and Alec (6) who do dote on lamby also! Especially Adam the 9 year old. Lamby tries to manipulate him into begging me to bring her for a bye bye or Ride in the Car. Heehee! 

Just FYI Sheila Lamby LOVES woman as well as men. She just gets her way more with men, where I am strict, Jason (hubby) is a pushover. Like when she whimpers and spins at the pantry for a treat. I make her wait and Foster Daddy indulges. Haha! She just has him right where she wants him. 

Her whimpers are terribly cute, is that a maltese thing? She does it ALL the time. Little high pitched MMmmmmmHhhhhMMMmmmms when she wants her way. Too much! 

I am already getting all choked up thinking about next week. Sorry Sheila! Its not that I don't want her to go or anything like that. But I will miss her! I am fortunate that she is going to such a wonderful loving home where she will continue to be cherished for who she is and not despised for who she is! Its all a part of it! I generally get the worst! Haha! Then I get to see the best, and then they are ready for their wings! ) I CANNOT wait to hear Lamby stories from her new home!!! 

I guess I have called her that because her old name to me represents baggage, of a not so good time. It seems like she needed a fresh start, a fresh name, how would I know if hearing "nikki" didn't strike some fear in her heart??? I don't so I stopped using it. We have called her all kinds of things from little doggy, to miss bitchy (in the sweetest way I SWEAR) to lamby. You can name her whatever you want. I just feel like "Nikki" Should go away. Even though she still will respond to it. I dunno, am I wrong? 

Robyn


----------



## sheila2182

No I dont think your wrong Robyn.She has been Lamby to me from the start.So Lamby it is!!!! The name Nikki has been thrown away as was that Da-n crate she was so tortured in.YEAH for Lamby


----------



## Maxismom

> _Originally posted by sheila2182_@Feb 9 2005, 11:34 AM
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is ME doing the HAPPY  DANCE!! Robyn has filled my heart by allowing me to become Nikki's new MOM!!!! Im sooooooooo excited to be given a chance to continue giving this precious Lamby ,all the love Robyn and her family have showered her with.They have shown her all the good in how her life SHOULD have been but wasent.All their love has allowed Nikki to BLOOM as Robyn puts it into  the sweet baby she has become because of them. They are a truley GREAT family
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I cannot express myself enough to them for choosing me of all people to intrust Nikki too!What an honor!!!
> We are tryiny to work out transpotation as Robyn is in VT. Sooooooo if anyone here in my SM family can help with that or has any ideas ,that would be great. I look forward to sharing Nikki with all of you with her journey into her new home.
> Sheila
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=34397*


[/QUOTE]


Im so excited for you and what makes it all the more exciting is knowing she will be with a loving family and have 2 brothers God Bless!


----------



## sheila2182

Awwwww,Thank You Maxismom


----------



## Maxismom

> _Originally posted by CookieCat_@Feb 26 2005, 09:25 PM
> *OKay webby Guru lemme see if I get it! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was telling Sheila that Lamby gets new nicknames everyday - right now its Butterfly since she "flits" around everywhere and Bullet LOL She hates the cold and will bark at the back door, I will tell my family "Are you ready for the white Bullet" and I will open the door and all I see for a few seconds is a white blur and she turns to a complete skid stop and a bark. Its HILARIOUS - then of course a treat since she's such a good girl! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Robyn
> Lambys' Foster Momma for another 8 days!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=38025*


[/QUOTE]


How adorable she is and i have to say that i read these posts with happy tears in my eyes to think that there are wonderful people like you out there taking care of these babies really is wonderful and now to think you have found her a wonderful most of all safe home just sends chills thank god for people like you


----------



## Maxismom

> _Originally posted by sheila2182_@Feb 27 2005, 05:37 PM
> *Awwwww,Thank You Maxismom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=38234*


[/QUOTE]


Your welcome i wish i would have seen these posts prior to today im in westchester county (New York) maybe this might have been a better route 
how are you picking her up from which state??


----------



## CookieCat

> Your welcome i wish i would have seen these posts prior to today im in westchester county (New York) maybe this might have been a better route
> how are you picking her up from which state??
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=38239


[/B][/QUOTE]

Shelia is flying in next monday to get ricochet the rubberband, LOL! So I think its the best idea, Lamby will immedietly be with her new Mom and have a less traumatic experience by not changing hands on a car ride. BONUS - I get to meet Shelia and she gets to meet my family, and see the GRAND Green Mountain state of Vermont! Shelia can also see how we deal with some of Lamby's issues. But they are all fading fast and with loving care over the next year they will probably be all gone. Lamby is SUCH a clown, and has some really funny quirks. I laugh at her all the time. She is too funny at night when you even wiggle so much as a toe she gets irritated. My husband and I do it on purpose because its so amusing. Heeehee! LOL - quite funny. She has become the most PLAYFUL little creature on this planet. When she remembered and knew what a toy was she went full boar and plays with everything! She LOVES those little teeny tennis balls. 

Oh, Shelia it was TOO CUTE. She was whimpering and circling over by the TV and VCR and I went over to figure out what she wanted. I was TERRIFIED i'd find a mouse! When I moved the VCR out of the way she went into a frenzy scurring to get behind the entertainment center. Well I found about 4 dog toys back there. She didn't want those. There happened to be a ball back there! HAHAHA! Thats what she wanted. I wonder how she knew that????









Oh and you'll have to email me what kind of foods you like so we can just have dinner here. That way Lambykins won't have to be alone while you forage for dinner in nowheresville! HAHAHAHA! She's a little beggar (MY FAULT TOTALLY) So you'll probably have to share breakfast with her! 

Robyn


----------



## Maxismom

> _Originally posted by CookieCat_@Feb 28 2005, 09:11 AM
> *QUOTE*


*



Your welcome i wish i would have seen these posts prior to today im in westchester county (New York) maybe this might have been a better route 
how are you picking her up from which state??
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=38239

Click to expand...

*[/QUOTE]

Shelia is flying in next monday to get ricochet the rubberband, LOL! So I think its the best idea, Lamby will immedietly be with her new Mom and have a less traumatic experience by not changing hands on a car ride. BONUS - I get to meet Shelia and she gets to meet my family, and see the GRAND Green Mountain state of Vermont! Shelia can also see how we deal with some of Lamby's issues. But they are all fading fast and with loving care over the next year they will probably be all gone. Lamby is SUCH a clown, and has some really funny quirks. I laugh at her all the time. She is too funny at night when you even wiggle so much as a toe she gets irritated. My husband and I do it on purpose because its so amusing. Heeehee! LOL - quite funny. She has become the most PLAYFUL little creature on this planet. When she remembered and knew what a toy was she went full boar and plays with everything! She LOVES those little teeny tennis balls. 

Oh, Shelia it was TOO CUTE. She was whimpering and circling over by the TV and VCR and I went over to figure out what she wanted. I was TERRIFIED i'd find a mouse! When I moved the VCR out of the way she went into a frenzy scurring to get behind the entertainment center. Well I found about 4 dog toys back there. She didn't want those. There happened to be a ball back there! HAHAHA! Thats what she wanted. I wonder how she knew that????









Oh and you'll have to email me what kind of foods you like so we can just have dinner here. That way Lambykins won't have to be alone while you forage for dinner in nowheresville! HAHAHAHA! She's a little beggar (MY FAULT TOTALLY) So you'll probably have to share breakfast with her! 

Robyn
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=38390
[/B][/QUOTE]



Maxi does that too his new thing is he is addicted to chicken nibblers its a natural product and tehy smell like potato chips anyway if he doesnt have any on his tray he goes to the kitchen and gives me a nice loud bark telling me he has no more
but actually i have to cool it because he threw up late last night i think he is eating to many he just loves them


----------



## k/c mom

> _Originally posted by CookieCat_@Feb 28 2005, 09:11 AM
> *Shelia is flying in next monday to get ricochet the rubberband, LOL! So I think its the best idea, Lamby will immedietly be with her new Mom and have a less traumatic experience by not changing hands on a car ride. BONUS - I get to meet Shelia and she gets to meet my family, and see the GRAND Green Mountain state of Vermont! Shelia can also see how we deal with some of Lamby's issues. But they are all fading fast and with loving care over the next year they will probably be all gone. Lamby is SUCH a clown, and has some really funny quirks. I laugh at her all the time. She is too funny at night when you even wiggle so much as a toe she gets irritated. My husband and I do it on purpose because its so amusing. Heeehee! LOL - quite funny. She has become the most PLAYFUL little creature on this planet. When she remembered and knew what a toy was she went full boar and plays with everything! She LOVES those little teeny tennis balls.
> 
> Oh, Shelia it was TOO CUTE. She was whimpering and circling over by the TV and VCR and I went over to figure out what she wanted. I was TERRIFIED i'd find a mouse! When I moved the VCR out of the way she went into a frenzy scurring to get behind the entertainment center. Well I found about 4 dog toys back there. She didn't want those. There happened to be a ball back there! HAHAHA! Thats what she wanted. I wonder how she knew that????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and you'll have to email me what kind of foods you like so we can just have dinner here. That way Lambykins won't have to be alone while you forage for dinner in nowheresville! HAHAHAHA! She's a little beggar (MY FAULT TOTALLY) So you'll probably have to share breakfast with her!
> 
> Robyn
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=38390*


[/QUOTE]

Robyn, you're such a descriptive writer.... you should write a book called "Lamby's New Life" ... maybe some of the proceeds go to rescue and in it you could let people know how to take care of rescues, etc.


----------



## sheila2182

Sher,yes Robyn is diffenitly a great story teller!!!Each story she tells me has made me feel like Im right there watching Lamby and her anticks.It has helped me to fall totally in LOVE







with the little fluffbutt!!!I feel like Ive loved her forever already.Next week seems so far away.This morning as I was getting ready to go to the shop,I was thinking ...this time next week I will be on my way to get my Lamby!!!Im so excited I cant stand it!!!

Robyn ,whatever your family likes is fine with me.Please do not go out of your way for me.Im a simple person.Nothing fancy for me!!!Im a basic ole Iowa gal!!!!!


----------



## lovemymaltese

I know that Lamby will be flying home with her new momma and read in a post the other day that you were going to get her a mild sedative for the plane ride. 

I wanted to send you the information that I have for a wonderful, all natural sedative. It has no side effects and is a homeopathic remedy. It can be sent by express mail, if needed. 

The website is www.mothernature.com. 

It is called: 

Calmstress - For Dogs and Cats, 1 oz
Item # 58686
$8.05

I hope she has a wonderful flight to her new home!

Beth


----------



## sheila2182

Thanks for the info Beth!


----------



## CookieCat

> Robyn, you're such a descriptive writer.... you should write a book called "Lamby's New Life" ... maybe some of the proceeds go to rescue and in it you could let people know how to take care of rescues, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=38414


[/B][/QUOTE]

LOL, 

Lamby writes her own stories. Just wait until she gets to Shelia's Haha! She'll probably have some good ones about the trip! That little punkin' loves to go for rides in the car! Loves it, begs and whimpers and bites your jacket when you try and sneak out without her. But she barks whenever you go below 20 mph (She likes the fasttrack I guess) She likes to sit on your lap and growl at you whenever you turn the wheel, and she will find whatever scrap of paper in the car and decimate in in a matter of seconds even if its your directions to get where you are going. Lamby has a paper fetish and we are always pulling tissues, tp & school papers out of her mouth and chasing her down the hall with long trails of TP floating in the air behind her. She is just a trip! So the stories that I share are all true, unembellished and complete factual anecdotes of Day in the life of Lamby. She Rocks our world and keeps us giggling! She is just such an odd duck that one!

But I could right a book on her. She is hilarious! Quite witchy sometimes, but downright funny little clown most of the time. But hey, I am witchy sometimes too! Heehee! 

Robyn 
Foster Mommy to 
Lamby
aka
lil doggy
aka
Ricochet Rubberband
aka
white tornado
aka
Miss Prissy
aka 
lil *itchy
aka 
baby dirlins'
aka 
lady as in "Hey Lady, now what are you into!"


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom

> _Originally posted by CookieCat_@Mar 1 2005, 09:08 PM
> *QUOTE*


*



Robyn, you're such a descriptive writer.... you should write a book called "Lamby's New Life" ... maybe some of the proceeds go to rescue and in it you could let people know how to take care of rescues, etc.  








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=38414

Click to expand...

*[/QUOTE]

LOL, 

Lamby writes her own stories. Just wait until she gets to Shelia's Haha! She'll probably have some good ones about the trip! That little punkin' loves to go for rides in the car! Loves it, begs and whimpers and bites your jacket when you try and sneak out without her. But she barks whenever you go below 20 mph (She likes the fasttrack I guess) She likes to sit on your lap and growl at you whenever you turn the wheel, and she will find whatever scrap of paper in the car and decimate in in a matter of seconds even if its your directions to get where you are going. Lamby has a paper fetish and we are always pulling tissues, tp & school papers out of her mouth and chasing her down the hall with long trails of TP floating in the air behind her. She is just a trip! So the stories that I share are all true, unembellished and complete factual anecdotes of Day in the life of Lamby. She Rocks our world and keeps us giggling! She is just such an odd duck that one!

But I could right a book on her. She is hilarious! Quite witchy sometimes, but downright funny little clown most of the time. But hey, I am witchy sometimes too! Heehee! 

Robyn 
Foster Mommy to 
Lamby
aka
lil doggy
aka
Ricochet Rubberband
aka
white tornado
aka
Miss Prissy
aka 
lil *itchy
aka 
baby dirlins'
aka 
lady as in "Hey Lady, now what are you into!"
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=39110
[/B][/QUOTE]


This whole story brings tears to my eyes....in a good way of course!!!








Why can't all dogs be as lucky as Nikki/Lamby?!
She has truly learned what love and REAL living is like!! What an awesome story!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko

Gosh! So many names! She probably has multiple personality disorder!







What a great baby!


----------



## sheila2182

Monday is almost here.Finally







Im so in love with this girl already...Really I think Im obbsessd !!Hahha
Robyn has done such an amazeing job getting rid of so much of Lamby's fear. Just today Robyn im -ed me to tell me she had given Lamby a bath and BRUSHED her,and still had all her fingers !!Now most of you know that have been following Lamby's story this was a major issue with her.So that was a hugh accomplishment !!!! Robyn was sooo excited. Hahahh ,said we need to"Frame" the brush.
LOL,I know im rambiling ! I guess I just wanted to say...If all the people that do rescue, devote as much love,patience,time and understanding as Robyn does,they truley must have a special place in heaven for them.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie

> _Originally posted by sheila2182_@Mar 4 2005, 09:55 PM
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Monday is almost here.Finally
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im so in love with this girl already...Really I think Im obbsessd !!Hahha
> Robyn has done such an amazeing job getting rid of so much of Lamby's  fear. Just today Robyn im -ed me to tell me she had given Lamby a bath and BRUSHED her,and still had all her fingers !!Now most of you know that have been following Lamby's story this was a major issue with her.So that was a hugh accomplishment !!!! Robyn was sooo excited.  Hahahh ,said we need to"Frame" the brush.
> LOL,I know im rambiling ! I guess I just wanted to say...If all the people that do rescue, devote as much love,patience,time and understanding as Robyn does,they truley must have a special place in heaven for them.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=40102*


[/QUOTE]
Awwww!!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom

WOW! Two more days! You must be SO anxious!!!!


----------



## k/c mom

Sheila, my thoughts will be with you on Monday as you journey to pick up your new baby....


----------



## sheila2182

AWww, Thanks you guys.Yes Im so excited.I cant believe the time is finally almost here. Seems like this has all taken forever !! As Im sure you will agree (Ive probably drove you all crazy :new_Eyecrazy: )
But guys, ya know it'll be worse once I get her home.Im sure I'll still drive ya :new_Eyecrazy: Hahha


----------



## rubyjeansmom

I love hearing how these rescue babies are improving everyday with love and patience! Lamby is sooooo lucky!!


----------



## Carol Ann

What a beautiful story! I'm so happy for both families and for what each has contributed and accomplished for this precious girl. Lamby is a lucky lady, indeed!














Can't wait to hear the continuing story!


----------



## msmagnolia

Good luck on your journey. Can't wait to hear how it all goes.


----------



## littlepeanut

I can't wait to hear all about nikki/lamby's adventure!!! The seventh is coming up soooo soon!!!!


----------



## CookieCat

Oh Dear! I am turning into a blubbering idiot already!!!!! Little Lambykins needed so much rehabilitation and time to heal that she has been here since OCTOBER! Its always hard to say goodbye! Even when I Know they are going to such an awesome home. Every little thing I pack up for her, or paperwork I get together, just reminds me that lamby will not be here anymore! But truly I CANNOT wait to hear Shelia's stories, and Lamby's new adventures. LOL I am gonna have to go to Foster Moms' Anonymous after this one. 

Lambys' healthy and happy now, and a new one needs me. So hard! Actually he is a little boy that is aggressive towards women. Just my cup of tea! I love the snark ones! Haha! I think i just understand them. 

Brushing her was a HUGE milestone. She never got upset either, she just stayed happy, tail waggin' (Of course I had some Ham & Cheese stashed and she was fully cognizant of its location) 

Shelia, I can't wait to meet you, and I cannot wait for you to meet your sweet funny quirky princess! 

Robyn


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom

> _Originally posted by CookieCat_@Mar 6 2005, 09:46 AM
> *Oh Dear! I am turning into a blubbering idiot already!!!!! Little Lambykins needed so much rehabilitation and time to heal that she has been here since OCTOBER! Its always hard to say goodbye! Even when I Know they are going to such an awesome home. Every little thing I pack up for her, or paperwork I get together, just reminds me that lamby will not be here anymore! But truly I CANNOT wait to hear Shelia's stories, and Lamby's new adventures. LOL I am gonna have to go to Foster Moms' Anonymous after this one.
> 
> Lambys' healthy and happy now, and a new one needs me. So hard! Actually he is a little boy that is aggressive towards women. Just my cup of tea! I love the snark ones! Haha! I think i just understand them.
> 
> Brushing her was a HUGE milestone. She never got upset either, she just stayed happy, tail waggin' (Of course I had some Ham & Cheese stashed and she was fully cognizant of its location)
> 
> Shelia, I can't wait to meet you, and I cannot wait for you to meet your sweet funny quirky princess!
> 
> Robyn
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=40402*


[/QUOTE]


I think many of us are as excited as Sheila is...








But I can truly sympathize with your sadness too!!! You will always hold a special place in Lamby's heart as well as Sheila's!!! Good luck with your new little challenge...


----------



## k/c mom

I don't know what is wrong with me but I get teary-eyed every time I read one of Robyn's posts!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Mar 6 2005, 09:53 AM
> *I don't know what is wrong with me but I get teary-eyed every time I read one of Robyn's posts!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=40409*


[/QUOTE]


Me too!!!


----------



## sheila2182

Robyn,i cant wait to meet you & your family,and of course my Lamby.The new little guy is going to be sooooo lucky to have you .He couldnt have been placed with a better person to help him heal and love again







I know everytime I think of you having to say goodbye to Lamby and of me getting her I want to cry...for you and me.And Im blessed double...being lAMBY'S Mommy and because I feel you and I will surely be friends for life! Tlunn you are diffenitly right about Robyn haveing a special place in my heart always.
Hahha,you are all right about Robyns stories.I have saved each and everyone of them.I have even thought of posting some that she shared with me so all you guys can see what a SPECIAL PERSON Robyn is!! But I know I drive ya all :new_Eyecrazy: enough LOL

I know I wont sleep tonight ! I have to get up at 3a.m. & be to airport by 5a.m. So Im sure I will look scarey tomorrow!!!Hhahahhhha THE BIG DAY is finally here!!!!!
Gotta give the boys a bath today,so they can look "spiffy"for their Sis !!


----------



## 020202

It's almost here.







Good luck and enjoy!


----------



## littlepeanut

> _Originally posted by CookieCat_@Mar 6 2005, 09:46 AM
> *Oh Dear! I am turning into a blubbering idiot already!!!!! Little Lambykins needed so much rehabilitation and time to heal that she has been here since OCTOBER! Its always hard to say goodbye! Even when I Know they are going to such an awesome home. Every little thing I pack up for her, or paperwork I get together, just reminds me that lamby will not be here anymore! But truly I CANNOT wait to hear Shelia's stories, and Lamby's new adventures. LOL I am gonna have to go to Foster Moms' Anonymous after this one.
> 
> Lambys' healthy and happy now, and a new one needs me. So hard! Actually he is a little boy that is aggressive towards women. Just my cup of tea! I love the snark ones! Haha! I think i just understand them.
> 
> Brushing her was a HUGE milestone. She never got upset either, she just stayed happy, tail waggin' (Of course I had some Ham & Cheese stashed and she was fully cognizant of its location)
> 
> Shelia, I can't wait to meet you, and I cannot wait for you to meet your sweet funny quirky princess!
> 
> Robyn
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=40402*


[/QUOTE]
Robyn, you are such an awesome person for everthing that you do!!!!! We are all so excited and proud of the changes in Lamby that have been posted here since you rescued her. Based on Shelia's posts and updates, it looks like you are always going to know how Lamby is doing, complete with lots of pictures!!!!  Good luck to you all! And have a safe and happy trip!!


----------



## CookieCat

> _Originally posted by tlunn+Mar 6 2005, 10:36 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Kallie/Catcher's Mom
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Mar 6 2005, 09:53 AM
> *I don't know what is wrong with me but I get teary-eyed every time I read one of Robyn's posts!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=40409*
Click to expand...


Me too!!!








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=40422
[/B][/QUOTE]

LOL
ITS CAUSE WE'RE ALL A BUNCH OF BIG SAPS! 

alos we can all look at our little dogs and know how much they mean to us and appreciate that they are home to stay, Lamby's journey of a forever home took her 6 years. 

But she'll be there on TUESDAY and in her Forever Moms arms TOMORROW! 

Robyn


----------



## k/c mom

Well, please don't forget about us with all the emotion you all will be going through. Please keep us posted on how the meeting of Lamby and Sheila goes, etc.
I'll be thinking of you all tomorrow.


----------



## lovemymaltese

Robyn,

Please keep me on your "list" so that you can keep me updated on BOTH Lamby and your new foster boy!! I am so happy that there are wonderful foster mommies like you!

Thank you for being such a special person!

Beth


----------



## CookieCat

LAMBY AND SHEILA ARE TOGETHER AT LAST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

And spending the night in a cozy and lovely Vermont Bed and Breakfast! 

They bonded beautifully and the little lambykins took to Sheila like a fish to water and they adore each other.









I thought I'd cry more (LOL Sheila did most of the crying Haha Sheila!) 
But Sheila made it so easy for me not to cry. Seeing the two of them together seemed so natural and amazing that it made everything worth it for me. I always get worked up when I know they will be leaving me, but there is a huge peace in me where sadness usually is at this time. I haven't had much time to miss her I have been running so much today. But I will miss her, and I do miss her furbutt. She is such a joy, and I know Sheila is that other person in the world to love Lamby like I do, and perhaps more, because she is home for good! And I cannot say enough what a wonderful person Sheila is, and how truly fortunate I am to have met this angel on earth! 

Right now Miss Prissy Lamby is "Owning" the B&B and even jumped into the caretakers arms for a hello. The Lamby I knew months ago is no longer in her, and she has become confident and happy go lucky (And still a little *itchy at times. Heehee) 

Anyway Sheila wanted me to tell you all how much she loves her Lamby allready and is so excited to finally have her in her arms, fur paws wrapped tightly around her heart, and I am sure we will hear more after their journey tomorrow. One last leg and Lamby is forever home with her new mom.
















Good night & God bless my SM friends.








Robyn


----------



## k/c mom

> _Originally posted by CookieCat_@Mar 7 2005, 09:22 PM
> *LAMBY AND SHEILA ARE TOGETHER AT LAST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


I am SUCH a cry baby!!! 

Thank you so much for sharing this great news!!! I am just thrilled......Happy endings (new beginnings) like this reflect the best of what forums like this can be.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+Mar 7 2005, 09:27 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-CookieCat
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Mar 7 2005, 09:22 PM
> *LAMBY AND SHEILA ARE TOGETHER AT LAST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> I am SUCH a cry baby!!!
> 
> Thank you so much for sharing this great news!!! I am just thrilled......Happy endings (new beginnings) like this reflect the best of what forums like this can be.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=40969
Click to expand...

[/B][/QUOTE]


Crybaby #2 here!!! But it is a happy cry...a joyous cry...


----------



## msmagnolia

That post brought tears to my eyes. Bless you both!


----------



## littlepeanut

Robyn, thanks so much for the update!!!! You are so incredible and the care that you give is awesome!!!!! I wish the best to all of you and I can't wait to hear about Lamby's trip home!!!!!! You are a wonderful person


----------



## dr.jaimie

good i thought i was the only one who teared up reading that







so glad everything worked out!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko

I thought I was gonna be one who WON'T cry, but freak! I lied. This is too awesome.


----------



## Quincymom

Yup-blubbering here too.
Quincymom


----------



## rubyjeansmom

Wow-just reading this thread again and realizing this is finally happening just warms my heart for Lamby. She is a blessed little baby that you all have showed her so much patience, love, appreciation for the little angel that she is. She looks so sweet and I can't believe anyone could harm her in any way --Thanks for sharing her story--I'm looking forward to reading many more posts about her and her new family. This I would say was truly meant to be. Bless all of you involved.


----------



## CookieCat

Ok 

now I am crying! lol- it hit me. I gotta bring Sheila and Lamby to the airport today. 

Lamby slept curled up against Sheila's chest last night. The little dear! Oh and I popped back over to the hotel last night and Sheila ran out to my car with a fluffy white head sticking out of her sweater! It was too cute!









You all will have to ask Sheila about my horrible cake! HAHA! Robyn - Cake-Baker NOT! 









Robyn


----------



## littlepeanut

> _Originally posted by CookieCat_@Mar 8 2005, 07:39 AM
> *Ok
> 
> now I am crying! lol- it hit me. I gotta bring Sheila and Lamby to the airport today.
> 
> Lamby slept curled up against Sheila's chest last night. The little dear! Oh and I popped back over to the hotel last night and Sheila ran out to my car with a fluffy white head sticking out of her sweater! It was too cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You all will have to ask Sheila about my horrible cake! HAHA! Robyn - Cake-Baker NOT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Robyn
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=41054*


[/QUOTE]
Stop it Robyn, I'm at work...can't cry here!!!! Cake baker or not, you really are a great person, and Lamby and Shelia have you to thank for their wonderful new life together!!!!


----------



## Sisses Momma

To think about what that little girl endured for all those years, God must of found a very special place on this earth for her!! We send our love and hugs to you


----------



## denise&chico

oh this is so wonderful i was telling my husband last night that malts are not dogs well they just arent i cant believe the love of have for my boys shelia congrats you will never re














regret it! we want details!!!


----------



## saltymalty

Best of luck to both of them! This story gave me a smile.


----------



## sheila2182

Yes,WE ARE HOME AT LAST







I want to first Thank You ALL,for all your support and careing.It has meant SOO much to me !!









Robyn,Jason,Adam,Alec,I will NEVER be able to Thank You guys for all that you have given me.My family is now complete with our Lamby finally here with us!

This is an incrediable family,and I fell in love with them all.
I didnt get nervous until just about the time we were landing in Vermont My palms were actually sweating..I thought ..What if Robyn & family do not like me..What if Lamby is afraid of me...But as Soon as I seen Robyn walking toward me with a pic. of Lamby taped to her chest,I felt like Id know her always!! It was a instant bond with our hug..made me cry ( The first of many tears,as Robyn has told you )Ya nark !!Haaha I cannot express how I felt when I layed eyes on my Lamby,so many emotions went through me. I felt SO much joy!!.and Love !! and Lamby was NOt afraid of me!! JOY,JOY i FELT LIKE SHE HAD always BEEN MINE,SHE WAS WAITING FOR ME TO COME AND GET HER!!! SHE loved HER FOSTER FAMILY TOTALLY,but she was waiting for me! And I had the best of it all,Robyn and family had done the hard part,and i get to enjoy the rest.
The bonding we shared at the beautifull Bed & Breakfast was incrediable!!I dont know how elese to describe it.Lamby trusted me totally and gave that LOVE in her eyes so freely.
She is truley a very SPECIAL girl!!
I know this is long but I wanted to share with my SM family all that it was.Im not as good as Robyn with story telling..so bare with me.All your careing and everything meet soooooo much to me.Heheh (crying again)
Finally here are some pics for you all.P.S. dont tell Robyn but I HATE her,,beautifull & skinny little thing that she is !!Haahha I looked like a Vermont moose standing next to her!Hahhahh







(darn sure gonna stick to that diet now)
Oh,and Robyn you and Adam are GREAT cakebakers!!!!! And I will; LOVE you all always!


----------



## puppylucy

Oh my goodness Sheila, I'm sooooooo incredibly happy for you. Your post right there totally made me tear up. I'd been waiting to see a post from you, so imagine my excitement when I saw your username! Once again, congratulations. You and Lamby are perfect for eachother


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko

OH MY GOSH! I've been waiting for you to post. You are such a tease! LOL I believe you havent posted enough!







Lamby is so beautiful! She looks so perfect! I want to give her lots of kisses. I'm just TOO happy for you! 

CookieCat--I hope your son and the rest of the family is coping well esp. knowing that Lamby's in great hands. The cake is soooo sweet! Any leftovers????


----------



## sheila2182

Thank You,I realy feel as this is the way Lamby's life is supposed to go,she is a JOY.Adjusting well to her new (forever home) and her brothers!


----------



## sheila2182

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Mar 9 2005, 12:10 PM
> *OH MY GOSH!  I've been waiting for you to post.  You are such a tease!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=41385*


[/QUOTE]

Ive tried for an hour to get pics up,














I think my mind is still in Vermont trying to catch up !!!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko

I can't wait to see pictures with her and her new brothers! *hint**hint*


----------



## sheila2182

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Mar 9 2005, 12:15 PM
> *I can't wait to see pictures with her and her new brothers!  *hint**hint*
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=41389*


[/QUOTE]
Hahah,Im going to get that done today!Gotta get Kirbie brushed,he looks like a (thug) not getting brushed for two days! Im gonna put the Bows on the boys Robyn made for them.That girl is sooooo talented !!!


----------



## k/c mom

I am just thrilled that this all worked out.... So, how do your other two Malts like their new "sister"? 

Best wishes for a lifetime of happiness with your new baby.....


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom

> _Originally posted by sheila2182_@Mar 9 2005, 11:59 AM
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes,WE ARE HOME AT LAST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to first Thank You ALL,for all your support and careing.It has meant SOO much to me !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Robyn,Jason,Adam,Alec,I will NEVER be able to Thank You guys for all that you have given me.My family is now complete with our Lamby finally here with us!
> 
> This is an incrediable family,and I fell in love with them all.
> I didnt get nervous until just about the time we were landing in Vermont My palms were actually sweating..I thought ..What if Robyn & family do not like me..What if Lamby is afraid of me...But as Soon as I seen Robyn walking toward me with a pic. of Lamby taped to her chest,I felt like Id know her always!! It was a instant bond with our hug..made me cry ( The first of many tears,as Robyn has told you )Ya nark !!Haaha I cannot express how I felt when I layed eyes on my Lamby,so many emotions went through me. I felt SO much joy!!.and Love !! and Lamby was NOt afraid of me!! JOY,JOY i FELT LIKE SHE HAD always BEEN MINE,SHE WAS WAITING FOR ME TO COME AND GET HER!!! SHE loved HER FOSTER FAMILY TOTALLY,but she was waiting for me! And I had the best of it all,Robyn and family had done the hard part,and i get to enjoy the rest.
> The bonding we shared at the beautifull Bed & Breakfast  was incrediable!!I dont know how elese to describe it.Lamby trusted me totally and gave that LOVE in her eyes so freely.
> She is truley a very SPECIAL girl!!
> I know this is long but I wanted to share with my SM family all that it was.Im not as good as Robyn with story telling..so bare with me.All your careing and everything meet soooooo much to me.Heheh (crying again)
> Finally here are some pics for you all.P.S. dont tell Robyn but I HATE her,,beautifull & skinny little thing that she is !!Haahha I looked like a Vermont moose standing next to her!Hahhahh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (darn sure gonna stick to that diet now)
> Oh,and Robyn you and Adam are GREAT cakebakers!!!!! And I will; LOVE you all always!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=41377*


[/QUOTE]


Dang! More tears from me!!!!







So glad that you made it there and home safely and that all is well... can't wait to hear/see more!!!!


----------



## sheila2182

This I had to share.Its from the scrapbook Robyn made for me...It says it all


----------



## puppylucy

What an adorable face/quote. She looks like an ittybitty puppy!


----------



## dr.jaimie

so happy it all worked out







can't wait to hear more.


----------



## nataliecmu

What a great story!!! I have the chills, I feel like I was there!


----------



## sheila2182

OK,this is gonna take some work.LOL Out of twenty pics. I could only get these two.Without one looking away,moving or just plan takeing off !!! Im diffenetly gonna have to work on this.Haha


----------



## k/c mom

> _Originally posted by sheila2182_@Mar 9 2005, 08:31 PM
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK,this is gonna take some work.LOL Out of twenty pics. I could only get these two.Without one looking away,moving or just plan takeing off !!! Im diffenetly gonna have to work on this.Haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=41593*


[/QUOTE]







Great job.... very nice!!!!


----------



## dr.jaimie

awww thats so cute!


----------



## Holliberry

I finally got back to reading this entire thread and to say I'm all teared up is putting it lightly! I am so happy for you! What a sweet little baby! 


Best wishes to your whole family and the family that made this possible









janet and phoebe


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko

Looks like your baby is intrigued by Lamby thats why he's not looking at the camera. LOL MORE PICTURES PLEASE! And Yes, I know I'm being very demanding but I don't ask for much in life! LOL


----------



## Toby's Mom




----------



## msmagnolia

This thread is so completely uplifting! I'm so pleased for you and Lamby.


----------



## TheButtercup

oh how EXCITING!!! congrats sheila and family, it's such a perfect fit! i'm trying to catch up on most threads, and this one had me hooked from page one, lol. i was reading thru it (determined not to skip to the last page and see how it ended LOLOLOL) thinking of all the people i know who might be able to take her, help transport, maybe help with travel in any way, etc.... now to find she's in her Forever Home already, how perfect
























noselicks and peanutbutter kisses,
ann marie and the "the Puppy Fairy isnt droppy by HERE on the way back, by chance, is it?" buttercup


----------



## CookieCat

> I didnt get nervous until just about the time we were landing in Vermont My palms were actually sweating..I thought ..What if Robyn & family do not like me..What if Lamby is afraid of me...But as Soon as I seen Robyn walking toward me with a pic. of Lamby taped to her chest,I felt like Id know her always!! It was a instant bond with our hug..made me cry ( The first of many tears,as Robyn has told you )Ya nark[/B]


LOLOLOLOLOLOL 

See now, I was wondering why everyone was staring at my chest when I was walking through the airport! Haha! It was cause I had that obnoxious sign on me! LOL Ah Well - thought it make you smile and relax that this here woman wasn't afraid to make a complete fool of herself in a public place! Haha! What we do for those babies! 

The whole 2 days was a whirlwind and truly Sheila you are too kind! You are the special one that took Lamby on forever and made her a part of your home, you traveled a couple thousand miles in BAD WEATHER, sitting at airports to get her.





































I'll tell you what that takes a lot of strength of spirit ma'am! Have fun with that snarky little playful girl! Give her kisses for me! I do miss her terribly! LOL 

Robyn


----------



## littlepeanut

Oh, I am soooo glad that Lamby has found her fovever home with Shelia, and that she has made such a turn around under the loving care of Robyn!! You guys are such angels!! It's so good to hear that Lamby got the life that she has deserved from the beginning


----------



## Caesar's Mommie

Awww, what a touching story! 







That is wonderful!


----------



## Vikki and Audrey

Lucky, lucky Lamby - and lucky you too!


----------



## sheila2182

Just to let you all know..WE finally got rested up from our trip.Lamby is doing well.The boys liked her right away.Bailey wants to mother her







and Kirbie wants to play.Lamby says wooooooo boys give me a chance to settle in!







She did give Tucker(the cat) a run for his money this afternoon.LOL Usually he will play with the boys but I think Lamby caught him off gaurd !!! He didnt know quite what to do,yesterday he wanted to play and she wouldnt . She is an amazing little girl.Alot of love to give in that tiny little package. Its so hard to believe they can be so forgiving.







AS soon as she settles in and is back to her old self I hope to share alot of her esscapaids (sp)


----------



## Guest

What a wonderful family you are to help so many helpless animals. I also would take Nikki in a minute, but I have two Maltese, an older Bichon and two long hair cats - way too much to take care of! I believe in giving each animal equal attention and I've already bitten off more than I can handle. We just got little Abbey in January because Archie needed a play mate (both Maltese). The Persian cat - I just inherited from a girl friend who died of cancer last week. This is a very trying time, trying to keep the two cats apart (both females). I will probably end up keeping her, but if you know a good family who wants a 9 year old persian, let me know. Thanks.


----------



## sheila2182

> _Originally posted by Maltese Lover01_@Mar 11 2005, 11:09 AM
> *What a wonderful family you are to help so many helpless animals.  I also would take Nikki in a minute,
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=42146*


[/QUOTE]

Lamby aka(Nikki) is in her forever home here now with me.Robyn and family have Bleesed me with being Lambys new forever Mom !


----------



## littlepeanut

Sounds like things are perfect Shelia!!! Have fun with your fuzzy family


----------



## denise&chico

congrats you made me cry im so happy for the happy ending!







~ denise


----------



## lovemymaltese

Lamby is doing well.The boys liked her right away.Bailey wants to mother her







and Kirbie wants to play.Lamby says wooooooo boys give me a chance to settle in! 


I am so glad that you made it home safe and that Lamby is settling in well! Your other boys--Bailey & Kirbie--are beautiful! Now your family is complete... What a wonderful Christmas card the three of them would make!









Congratulations on your new "baby"!









Beth
'mommy to Buttsy'


----------



## sheila2182

Here is her ROYAL HIGHNESS sporting her new scrunchie (the only thing she will tolerate) On her throne(my desk) LOL


----------



## littlepeanut

Awwww!!! Great picture!!! Lamby looks right at home!!







She is just too adorable for words







Love the scrunchi!!


----------



## Laceys mom

She is just beautiful! It is so hard to believe that the people who had her didn't just fall in love with her. She looks so sweet and lovable. I am so happy that everything worked out for you. Good luck and keep posting pictures of her.


----------



## k/c mom

> _Originally posted by sheila2182_@Mar 14 2005, 01:50 PM
> *Here is her ROYAL HIGHNESS sporting her new scrunchie (the only thing she will tolerate) On her throne(my desk) LOL
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=43143*


[/QUOTE]

Oh, that is a fabulous photo. She looks sooo happy and sooo pretty!!


----------



## sheila2182

You guys are too kind.She ia a charecter for sure.A couple hours after she ate this morning..She wanted me to pick her up.I put her over my shoulder,which is her favorite place to snuggle.I was patting her on her back and out come this HUGH HUGH burp !!!







It was so funny..I looked to see if I had anything on my shoulder







To think something that loud came out of something so tiny....I was laughing so hard I had to put her down.She was like...WHAT


----------



## lovemymaltese

Hi Sheila,

I'm so glad that Lamby has settled in so well with her new mommy and brothers! Do they all sleep on the bed? We (husband and me) have a malt that we rescued when he was 6--he's now 9-1/2--he reminds me a lot of Lamby! They are absolutely precious and how ANYBODY can abuse those precious little angels is totally beyond me!!! Our little boy is named Buttsy and he too burps when you pat him on his back after eating (my husband hates it when I do that, but I think it's cute!).







I need to post his pic online (I know, I'm a bad mommy







, but my husband does all the camera, posting stuff, and he needs get hurry up and get me some pics!!

I'm so glad Lamby has settled in so well. Are you going to keep her in a puppy cut? That's the way I keep Buttsy cut... every six weeks. 

I wanted to ask you how old your other two are (the boys). It's precious that they are protecting and taking care of their new sister so well!

Beth
"mommy to Buttsy"


----------



## sheila2182

HI Beth,Bailey turned 2 the 1stMarch&.Kirbie will be 1yr.March 20th.
I know as long as I live I'll never be able to understand ANY kind of abuse to anyone or anything.It is too sad.Thank God their are the Rescuers ! Its too bad they are so needed.
Yes get busy and post some new pics. we would all love to see them  
oh and yes I will keep her in a puppy cut.She will not tolerate grooming because of her abuse.But it fits her perfectly,My little Lamby


----------



## lovemymaltese

Hi Sheila, 

I am so sorry that I neglected to ask you before... how old do you think that Lamby is? I didn't realize that her brothers were so young. You have your hands full.

I'm assuming that is her "official" name at this point, that she probably doesn't get called Nikki too much any more... Lamby is such a fitting name for that little girl!

I am going to England for 10 days in May and I am stressing so very bad about putting my Buttsy in the kennel. I am going to miss him and his sister (Little Girl - cat of 14 years) while we're gone. My parents are elderly and not able to take care of him as he is quite a handful--he likes to watch the Animal Planet all day and bark at the TV! He'll have withdrawals while at the kennel. I think I'll miss him more than he'll miss us







!

Beth
"mommy to Buttsy"


----------



## sheila2182

Beth,Yes Lamby will stay Lamby ! WE knew the year and month she was born but not the date.I picked April 3rd. as it is Daylight Savings Time. I thoght it was fitting "savings" LOL. Then Robyn looked up the date in a book she has.Im posting the link about it.What it says about April 3rd. fits Lamby to a tee. so Lamby she is !!!
Lambys birth date You can read it clicking here.
AWwwwww ,its to bad your babies cant go with you,it will be hard on all of you.Im sure you will get lots of loving when you get home !!!


----------



## Gizmosmom

> _Originally posted by sheila2182_@Mar 27 2005, 03:27 PM
> *Beth,Yes Lamby will stay Lamby ! WE knew the year and month she was born but not the date.I picked April 3rd. as it is Daylight Savings Time. I thoght it was fitting "savings" LOL. Then Robyn looked up the date in a book she has.Im posting the link about it.What it says about  April 3rd. fits Lamby to a tee. so Lamby she is !!!
> Lambys birth date You can read it clicking here.
> AWwwwww ,its to bad your babies cant go with you,it will be hard on all of you.Im sure you will get lots of loving when you get home !!!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=46599*


[/QUOTE]



YAY!!!! I'm so happy lamby has such a great new home. I was starting to get teary there! Good luck!


----------



## sheila2182

> _Originally posted by Gizmosmom+Mar 29 2005, 04:34 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-sheila2182
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Mar 27 2005, 03:27 PM
> *Beth,Yes Lamby will stay Lamby ! WE knew the year and month she was born but not the date.I picked April 3rd. as it is Daylight Savings Time. I thoght it was fitting "savings" LOL. Then Robyn looked up the date in a book she has.Im posting the link about it.What it says about  April 3rd. fits Lamby to a tee. so Lamby she is !!!
> Lambys birth date You can read it clicking here.
> AWwwwww ,its to bad your babies cant go with you,it will be hard on all of you.Im sure you will get lots of loving when you get home !!!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=46599*
Click to expand...



YAY!!!! I'm so happy lamby has such a great new home. I was starting to get teary there! Good luck!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=47274
[/B][/QUOTE]
Thank You Gizmosmom


----------



## Sisses Momma

What a wonderful story!! How is Lamby doing by the way??


----------



## sheila2182

She is AWESOME! She actually let me put in a bow the other day and I still have all my fingers!! This morning she finally played with the boys,only for a few seconds but at least its a start.







I will put a pic. up in her bow tomorrow..Im at the shop today !!! Thanks for asking about her


----------

